# AN IDEA FOR THE TTF - OOPS I SHOULDN'T SAY THIS!!



## Serendipitous (Nov 19, 2011)

Here's the crazy thing guys and girls. The TTF claims to be the 'worlds greatest TT resource.' But it's not is it?
A couple of posts below this there is a question about a tip and how to reach 300 brake.

Everyone knows that the greatest TT resource for answering 99% of the questions that get asked on here is Wak's home page!!!!!!!!

So why is Wak's home page not a link in the stickies, given that thousands of posts get referred to it, to offset the fact that the TTF isn't actually the 'greatest resource' so much as just having the most members???

Drrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

To Re-iterate. How is it that Wak's site has literally hundreds of detailed 'how to guides' with photos, but he's not amongst the 'stickies' as a reference guide? 
That's just bizarre.


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

Maybe because wak doesn't want his site linking??? Also there are a few links to his site in the quite extensive KB

viewtopic.php?f=56&t=172190


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Even if there were Big Flashing Buttons to K.B., Stickys, Search etc the same old questions would still get asked.
Thanks to the members the questions get answered, that's what makes the TTF the greatest TT resource.
Hoggy.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Also, Wak's excellent site is more of a fixed reference, a bit like our knowledge base, whereas the TTF is mainly a forum with live discussion of new ideas, solutions, build threads and developments etc. The "resource" is not only fixed past How To instructions but also access to a huge live community of contributing TT enthusiasts with 14 years of recorded history.

Wak spends a lot of his time here and is a great contributor. We also have many links and references to his site. Something of a complimentary relationship.


----------



## cherie (Oct 23, 2014)

Another, slightly separate issue is that some of the information/links/photos in the knowledge base are wrong or out of date. They just need to be checked. I can't remember what it was I was looking for, but the link was dead.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It needs reporting in the suggestions thread - preferably with a replacement if known.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I recently had time to go through the Knowledge Base. t's a never ending task but I've managed to fix a lot of stuff that wasn't working and include a heap of suggestions from the now empty suggestions thread. If anyone comes across any errors or has a link they want to suggest for inclusion please add it here:

viewtopic.php?f=56&t=172191


----------

